# Sat 7 April - Sunnyside Up



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Gonna hit the nudie again Saturday Morning, slightly pre sunrise is the plan, hard to drive past a spot that's been so productive for me this year.

All comers welcome, hopefully sunnyside is less choked with stinkies than some other spots may be given the hols.

What time is mr sun due to make his appearance?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

heya Tim ... good luck out there on Sat


----------

